
AI Software Learns to Make AI Software - prostoalex
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/603381/ai-software-learns-to-make-ai-software/
======
kleer001
ah, back from 2017

Also here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13436195](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13436195)

